# Does anyone know about Naysmith?



## MImaltGirl (Mar 26, 2007)

Hello,
I am pretty new to the forum and have been reading all of the great postings on here in order to "do my homework" before I get a Malt.

I have been talking with Bea Naysmith about a 6 mo. old male puppy she has available right now. She seems like a very nice lady and the photo she sent me of the puppy is jut gorgeous.

Does anyone have any experience with her or know anything that I should know when making a decision? I see she is listed on the breeder list for the AMA, but as a past rabbit breeder, I know "membership" in a club or association doesn't always mean something.

I would love any input!!


Also, I am located in Michigan and Bea is in Tenn. I would most likely have to have the puppy shipped to me. Does anyone have any advice about this? It is safe for the dog? I don't want to do anything that could potentially upset or harm such a sweet little guy.

Thank you SO much in advance


----------



## Jacki (Jul 13, 2006)

I don't know Bea, or know about her, but I wanted to reassure you about shipping a pup if you decide to get a "long distance" baby. Sprout flew to me and part of his journey included getting caught in a sandstorm in Dallas, which was his layover city. Because of the storm, he had to stay in Dallas overnight, and was put in a local kennel, as were all the other dogs whose flights were canceled. He didn't get to me until a day later than planned ... but even with the delay, and no matter how traumatic it was to *me* (Faye can tell you -- I called her crying) ... when my little guy arrived, he was GREAT. He was a little cautious at first, but within minutes he was snuggled right into his new favorite place -- my arms!














So ... don't be afraid to have a puppy sent to you. It worked out well for us, and my sweet boy was safe and sound even in his little "ordeal".


----------



## Sammy (Mar 26, 2007)

I am not familiar with Bea, is she a breeder? The breeder that we got our Sammy from refuses to ship her pups. She also requires a face to face meeting before allowing her pups to go to a new home.
Good luck with your new little sweetheart however you decide to bring him home.


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

I have heard of Bea Naysmith. I believe she is on another maltese related forum on Yahoo groups. I don't know anything about her other than that. I hope that someone here will be able to give you some info. 

I have had two maltese that came to me at 6 months. I wanted to repeat what I've said in other threads - I really have loved getting them at that age. They are very self assured, they eat great, they sleep great, and mine were very reliable with potty habits. Having said that, I would want to make sure that a 6 month old had lived among a family and other dogs, and had NOT spent their whole life in a kennel. Both of my girls were being watched for show and came to me in full coat. I could tell that they had been cared for beautifully and were completely socialized, both with people and other maltese.

About the shipping....I have not had a dog shipped to me, but my most recent girl came from a top tier breeder who was willing to ship. I looked into it and found that for an extra $150 I could fly to Tulsa, meet the breeder (who came to the airport), and fly back all on the same day. For me this was a preferable and the breeder liked it better as well.


----------



## MImaltGirl (Mar 26, 2007)

Thank you for the advice so far! 

I have been emailing back and forth with Bea and she has been nothing but wonderful when answering my questions. 

The photos she sent me look like a VERY clean, bright, happy dog that has been well cared for and groomed regularly (including no tear stains).

msmagnolia I think I might consider what you mentioned -- looking into how much a plane ticket would cost to actually fly to pick him up personally. That way I could always check him out and, worse case scenario, I could change my mind if I felt something wasn't right. 

I would like to post one of the pictures to see what everyone thinks, but is it acceptable to post a photo of someone else's dog? I don't want to do anything that is in poor taste!

Thanks yet again!


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Bea has some gorgeous dogs!! I've done some quality drooling on her site, LOL! If you can swing picking your pup up, especially if it's an older puppy, I would look into that. I had my girl Caddy shipped to me and she was over a year at the time. I really wish I'd picked her up! Something scared the cr*p out of her on the airplane and she's scared of people approaching her now. Since she was bought on a show contract, having her pancake to the ground and try to hide behind my legs when we have to walk towards the judge just doesn't go over well, LOL! She is soooo much fun to own though, she makes us laugh every day. I think with puppies it's different, they are very resiliant. I do know that I would NEVER put Caddy in cargo again. She's flown since then but always in the cabin and she did just fine.


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

I PM'd you the info that you asked for. I think it would be ok for you to post a link to Bea's site and then tell us how to locate your prospective puppy. Other people do it all of the time......


----------



## charmypoo (Sep 11, 2004)

Waffle flew to me in cargo without any problems - he was just over 6 months at that time. When I picked him up, he ran to see me with his tail wagging. I also had Jellybean and Cupcake flown to me - they were 14 weeks. As soon as I opened the cage, Jellybean came running out to give me kisses. Cupcake stayed behind because she is a shy fry.

On the other hand, I drove or flew to pick up all my other kids. I enjoy doing that because I can meet the breeder and see all their pups and parents. It would be my preference to always go personally if possible especially if I have never met the breeder before. I have Sparkle who is from the same breeder as Jellybean/Cupcake - I have been there before so I trusted her. Waffle - I couldn't fly out at that time and decided I wanted him sooner rather than later.


----------



## MImaltGirl (Mar 26, 2007)

I did check to see about flying and with the price, I don't think it would be an option for me to do it -- it would end up costing me at least an extra $500 -- and that's a lot of cute doggy clothes and puppy classes!!

I am considering driving I guess - it would be a 9 hour drive from MI to TN, but it might be worth it.

Here is a photo of the puppy I am looking at. Just to be clear, this is not my dog. It currently belongs to Bea Naysmith. He is almost exactly 6 mos in this photo and she thinks he will end up weighing about 6 - 6.5 lbs. (just to give you perspective on the photo) What do you think?


----------



## DianL (Mar 28, 2007)

Bea is a great lady. She has some beautiful maltese. I have purchased from her before and she does stand behind her dogs. She welcomes visits.


----------



## Cathy (Mar 19, 2006)

I've never heard anything negative about the Naysmiths at all. If you like the looks of the fellow go for it. I got my Sophie at 6 months old and I'd do it again in a heartbeat. It's a great age to get a puppy. You pretty well know what you're getting by 6 months.

Cathy A


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

> I did check to see about flying and with the price, I don't think it would be an option for me to do it -- it would end up costing me at least an extra $500 -- and that's a lot of cute doggy clothes and puppy classes!!
> 
> I am considering driving I guess - it would be a 9 hour drive from MI to TN, but it might be worth it.
> 
> ...


What do I think?


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Oh, he is adorable!!!!!!!


----------



## DianL (Mar 28, 2007)

He looks like a very regal young man and most probably will be a striking adult. 6.5 is a wonderful size. It is not big by any means. He has very nice conformation in the picture. Gosh!







my purse weighs that much.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

> He looks like a very regal young man and most probably will be a striking adult. 6.5 is a wonderful size. It is not big by any means. He has very nice conformation in the picture. Gosh!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Erm Dian, that is a uh... *coughmasterbationcough* smilie. 

I agree though, he looks very nice.


----------



## charmypoo (Sep 11, 2004)

He is very beautiful!


----------



## my baby (Aug 22, 2006)

He is gorgeous!!! Wish I coulfd have him!!!!


----------



## Jacki (Jul 13, 2006)

Awww, he's a handsome little guy. He looks very stately.







I looked at Bea's site, and she surely does have some pretty dogs! Best iof luck whatever you decide. 

Driving to get him might be fun. I love driving with Sprout. I love driving, period, though, so I think that plays a part in it.







The drive from MI to TN isn't awful -- when my husband and I met, he was living in Berrien Springs, MI (near South Bend, IN/Notre Dame area) and I was in Chattanooga, TN (about 5 min. from Georgia border!!) and we visited a LOT, sometimes just for weekends. 

9 hours is short enough to do in a day, then you could stay overnight with the baby in a hotel, and drive back the next day. Or if you have 2 drivers, you could drive one way, then the other person could drive the other way. Plus you'll be so excited about getting the baby, you won't notice the driving time!!!


----------



## MImaltGirl (Mar 26, 2007)

Ok, so this is getting exciting now!

After reading all of your posts, I think drivng to see/pick up this puppy is the best idea. I am thinking I will be going to see him the weekend of April 13-15. If all works out well, I will most likely be bringing my new baby home with me then!

It seems my mom is driving to somewhere in Ohio for a horse show that weekend and Bea's house is only a couple of hours from there! Soooo, I am going to spend a day or two at the horse show and then head down to Bea's after that. This is quickly becoming an animal-filled weekend of fun!

Keep your fingers crossed for me


----------



## Cathy (Mar 19, 2006)

> Ok, so this is getting exciting now!
> 
> After reading all of your posts, I think drivng to see/pick up this puppy is the best idea. I am thinking I will be going to see him the weekend of April 13-15. If all works out well, I will most likely be bringing my new baby home with me then!
> 
> ...



Fingers and paws are crossed for you! I bet you'll fall in love and bring him home with you.  You must be through the roof excited for the time to come. Only 2 weeks away!























Cathy A


----------



## Furbabymom (Dec 17, 2004)

He is very handsome and I have only heard nice things about Naysmith. I think you will be very happy and bring him home. I can't wait to hear the details and see pics of him in your home.



'LadysMom' date='Mar 28 2007, 07:13 PM' post='357022']


> I did check to see about flying and with the price, I don't think it would be an option for me to do it -- it would end up costing me at least an extra $500 -- and that's a lot of cute doggy clothes and puppy classes!!
> 
> I am considering driving I guess - it would be a 9 hour drive from MI to TN, but it might be worth it.
> 
> Here is a photo of the puppy I am looking at. Just to be clear, this is not my dog. It currently belongs to Bea Naysmith. He is almost exactly 6 mos in this photo and she thinks he will end up weighing about 6 - 6.5 lbs. (just to give you perspective on the photo) What do you think?


What do I think?






















[/QUOTE]


----------



## jazzmalt (Feb 6, 2007)

That little man looks absolutely gorgeous! I would be thrilled to get an older baby. It takes so much of the guesswork out of your decision; you know what he's going to look like, approximately how big he's really going to get, and what his personality is like. Then there's always the bonus of advanced potty training! YAY!

I'm so excited to hear how it goes when you get him! (Like others, I have no doubt you WILL get him...hee!)


----------

